# 622 Epg



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

Does the 622 require you to subscribe to the LiL's in order to get the guide data for the local OTA DTV channels? I believe that the 942 does, but the 811 does not. Any ideas?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All signs point to yes ... although with an unreleased receiver it's hard to prove. The software running the 622 is based on the 942, so it's likely.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> All signs point to yes ... although with an unreleased receiver it's hard to prove. The software running the 622 is based on the 942, so it's likely.


Thanks James. I will be interested when it is released to learn all of the costs associated with it to determine what it will really cost. As I see it, going from a leased 811 there is the $5.98 for DVR charge, $10 extra for HD pack (yeah, there are extra channels), and $3.00 for local channels, even though it has an OTA tuner, in order to get the guide (included on the 811). There's the $49 charge for the new dish needed for the extra channels plus the $299 for the down payment on the lease. If it were just the $299, it would be an easier sell for the Mrs. When she hears all of the extra monthly charges on top of it, that may not go over well. I would like to drop the Top 180 back to 120, but she likes a couple of the channels on it and it's hard to get her to lose some of them to save money.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Make that $5 for locals (not $3) but you do not need $49 for the new dish, the dish install and "everything you need" is part of the $299 lease upgrade special price.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> Make that $5 for locals (not $3) but you do not need $49 for the new dish, the dish install and "everything you need" is part of the $299 lease upgrade special price.


James, can you shed a little light on this HD access fee? I thought I had it figured out that if you get an HD pack (or whatever it will be called) from Dish, you have the fee waived. I thought that this fee only applies if you do not subscribe to any HD programming from Dish. Now it is starting to sound like 
you have to pay the fee if you do not get the HD locals from them. I am getting very confused.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The $6 fee is ONLY if you don't subscribe to DishHD at all and ONLY on the new receivers. (You must subscribe to SD locals to get EPG information.)

I have a suspicion that you will get your own HD locals (via sat when available) on the MPEG4 boxes regardless of if you subscribe to DishHD. It appears that the $5 locals add-on will become all locals, SD and HD, whatever are available in your market. HD locals will not be a separate subscription.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> The $6 fee is ONLY if you don't subscribe to DishHD at all and ONLY on the new receivers. (You must subscribe to SD locals to get EPG information.)
> 
> I have a suspicion that you will get your own HD locals (via sat when available) on the MPEG4 boxes regardless of if you subscribe to DishHD. It appears that the $5 locals add-on will become all locals, SD and HD, whatever are available in your market. HD locals will not be a separate subscription.


James,

Well I took the plunge last night and ordered my 622 with an install date of 2/25. So far so good. However, you know the HD fee we discussed above? Well, he insists that I have to start paying it immediately because I do not have the HD Gold (or other color) package. He said my current HD Pack is no longer a valid package, so I am liable for the fee. I said that I understand that I would be liable for the fee once I get the box, but he insisted I am liable today because I have an HD capable box (811). I sent an email off to Charlie last night about this. On one hand it is only six dollars (assuming I get the box as promised), but it sure seems like a rip-off or that they need to clarify the deal much better to the CSR's.

He also suggested I wait until April to get the $200 rebate, but I told him I understood it was only for 921 and 942 owners, but he said he didn't know anything about that.

Just call me frustrated.


----------

